# How to make mashed potatoes



## Constance (Apr 5, 2008)

YouTube - Paul McCartney making mashed potatoes


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 6, 2008)

I knew he doesn't know how to sing or play gitar now I know he doesn't know how to make mash potato. But it was funny.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm speechless............. I will have to disagree with CharlieD - it wasn't even funny


----------



## Bilby (Apr 6, 2008)

Two things came to mind while I watched that - 
1) Thank goodness he is a vegetarian. Imagine him butchering meat like the veges!
2) Now I know why he and Heather Mills REALLY broke up!!


----------



## Finmar001 (Apr 6, 2008)

It is very easy to make mashed potatoes


----------



## Katie H (Apr 6, 2008)

The piece was at least 9 minutes too long.  It's mashed potatoes for goodness' sake.


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 6, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> I'm speechless............. I will have to disagree with CharlieD - it wasn't even funny


 
It was funny not because he was trying tomake it funny, but rather because it was so pathetic.


----------



## RPMcMurphy (Apr 6, 2008)

I like the most recent article cooks illustrated had just a LITTLE better for some reason.....


----------



## Constance (Apr 6, 2008)

Well, I just thought you all might get a kick out of it. It's Paul MacCartney, for goodness sake. 
Oh well.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 6, 2008)

We're not saying we didn't like it - I think we're all wondering why he even did it.  I'm seriously glad he has all his fingers after demonstrating how to cut that onion 

This was NOTHING against you posting this - not at all!  

Charlie - OH!!  sad/funny


----------



## pacanis (Apr 6, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> We're not saying we didn't like it - I think we're all wondering why he even did it. ......


 
I was thinking he did it because his divorce is hitting him harder than he thought.


----------



## RPMcMurphy (Apr 6, 2008)

I thought he did it because his ex-wife couldn't







OHHHH you guys were talking about the FOOD!


----------



## AMSeccia (Apr 6, 2008)

that was hilarious ... no idea he had such a personality!


----------



## Constance (Apr 6, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> We're not saying we didn't like it - I think we're all wondering why he even did it. /quote]
> 
> He made this shortly after his first wife died. He mentioned her a couple of times...I think he was missing her terribly. People handle their grief in different ways.


----------



## amber (Apr 6, 2008)

I definitely clenched my teeth when he cut the onion and the potatoes, geez I thought he would lose a finger!  Cute though, thanks for posting it Constance.  I have Linda McCartney's cookbook.


----------



## suziquzie (Apr 7, 2008)

Too much Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds in his past maybe?
Goofball. It was cute!


----------



## Marko (Apr 7, 2008)

Charlie:

I wish I could make as much money doing something I couldn't do well as you say he did singing and playing guitar.

Marko


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 8, 2008)

Making money is a difrent story. He could easily share his money with you, me and quite few more people and all of us would live pretty rich life if he did.


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 8, 2008)

all my luvin', can't redeem this recipe...


----------

